# 21day Event Monitor



## mraymond74 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am new to Cardiology and I am stump on the event monitoring. 
I have several refund requests for money owed back to the insurance company do to incorrect billing from DOS 2009. 
Example is: Patient was monitored for 21 days. The Dr. did the review & interpretation daily. They billed 93272 with 21 units. 
To me it looks like you can only bill this code one time. But the doctor is stating that this is incorrect and she does notowe this money back.

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jess1125 (Jun 28, 2011)

mraymond74 said:


> I am new to Cardiology and I am stump on the event monitoring.
> I have several refund requests for money owed back to the insurance company do to incorrect billing from DOS 2009.
> Example is: Patient was monitored for 21 days. The Dr. did the review & interpretation daily. They billed 93272 with 21 units.
> To me it looks like you can only bill this code one time. But the doctor is stating that this is incorrect and she does notowe this money back.
> ...



No, she would NOT bill this code out every day the patient wore the monitor. It is billed the one time. 

From the CPT Assistant Archives:

Medicine, 93272 (Q&A)

Question

Can code 93272 be reported once for each day a physician performs a review and interpretation of the patient demand single or multiple event recording with presymptom memory loop? 

AMA Comment

No, it would not be appropriate to report code 93272 for each day the physician performs review and interpretation of the patient demand single or multiple event recording with presymptom memory loop. As indicated in the description of code 93272, this code is intended to be reported per 30 day period of time.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

